# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath > [IP-2007] Exporter certificat signature de code suite changement de machine

## Rootdje

Bonjour,
J'ai ralis plusieurs formulaires sur IP2007, qui sont publi sur un portail WSS.

Pour que les utilisateurs puissent se connecter par des connexions de donnes, j'ai cre un certificat de signature de code a partir de mon Pc, pour publier ensuite le formulaire sur le portail. 

Cot utilisateur, j'ai install le certificat. Jusque la pas de problmes.. :;):  enfin pas encore.

Ce qui me fait peur, c'est que je dois changer de poste prochainement, avec nouvelle installation et tout et tout, et j'ai essay d'exporter le certificat pour pouvoir l'importer dans une autre machine, et ainsi pouvoir l'utiliser pour gnrer d'autres formulaires sans avoir a reinstaller le certificat a chaque fois sur tous les postes. 

Malgr toutes mes tentatives, je ne retrouve pas mon certificat dans l'onglet scurit de options de formulaires... Quelqu'un pour m'expliquer la marche  suivre ?

Merci beaucoup d'avance !!
++

----------


## thom07lamy

Bonjour,
j'ai le mme problme que toi aujourd'hui...

En fait, le certificat d'origine a expir, et maintenant je ne peux pas remplacer mon ancien certificat par le nouveau, car dans la bote de dialogue, il n'y a... rien du tout...

Si quelqu'un peut m'expliquer pourquoi, a m'vitera de m'arracher les cheveux...

----------


## thom07lamy

Je viens d'obtenir gain de cause auprs de mon admin, aprs qques essais, voici la mthode qu'on a utilis:

    - L'admin ouvre ton formulaire en mode cration de son poste de prfrence
    - Il associe le certificat qui va bien (parce que lui, il aura les droits)
    - Il republie le formulaire aprs l'avoir enregistr

Et l, ca marche, au dtail prs que chaque personne qui ouvrira ton formulaire aura un avertissement de scurit  l'ouverture.

Voil, si tu es admin, je ne sais pas comment tu peux faire, dsol...

----------


## Rootdje

C, bon j'ai trouv.
Mon certificat n'est pas prim, mais je veux pouvoir l'utiliser sur une autre machine, pour ne pas avoir a republier un nouveau certificat sur tous les postes.

1/ Sur le poste ou est prsent le certificat
Executer > mmc
Fichier > ajouter composant > ajouter > certificats > compte utilisateur
Dplier certificat > personnel
clic droit sur certificat > toutes les taches > exporter
Assistant exportation > suivant > exporter cl prive > echange d'info personnelles, inclure tous les certificats, activer la protection renforce
Choisir mot de passe, confirmer
Parcourir, choisir dossier exportation, puis le nom
ca donne un fichier xxx.pfx

2/ Sur le poste ou on veut mettre le certificat de signature de code
Executer > mmc
Fichier > ajouter composant > ajouter > certificats > compte utilisateur
Dplier certificat > personnel
clic droit dans la liste > toutes les taches > importer
Assistant importation > suivant > parcourir, type de fichier *.pfx
Suivant, taper mot de passe, cocher marquer cette cl comme exportable
Magasin personnel > suivant > terminer

Et voila ! ::ccool:: 
Je peux maintenant modifier des formulaires cres sur mon poste d'origine a partir de mon nouveau poste sans avoir a changer le certificat.

Si ca peut dpanner.
++

----------

